# Phillips MRX Pairing



## wh1sper (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Folks, 

I am trying to pair a new cellphone with our MRX and having some difficulties. Has anyone successfully paired an android phone (casio gzone commando) or others with the Phillips MRX... any help would be great.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Sep 26, 2012)

All of the monitor manufacturers typically require their own software (or firmware) to be able to transmit data. So while you'll probably be able to make the MRX "visible" from a bluetooth perspective you won't actually be able to useably pair your cel phone with the monitor unless Phillips has released an Android app (or you're good enough to be able to develop something from their SDK.).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 26, 2012)

Why would you pair your cellphone to the MRX? ECG transmission?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 26, 2012)

lawndartcatcher said:


> All of the monitor manufacturers typically require their own software (or firmware) to be able to transmit data. So while you'll probably be able to make the MRX "visible" from a bluetooth perspective you won't actually be able to useably pair your cel phone with the monitor unless Phillips has released an Android app (or you're good enough to be able to develop something from their SDK.).


Actually you are able to pair with the MRX, as that's one of the methods for ECG transmission. That's how all of ours transmit.

OP: Can't help you with that. While the reps have assured me (and shown me) that you can use your own phone, we have dedicated cells in the truck. Also, we switch monitors so frequently that we'd have to add our phone to each station and monitor we go to. That, and I've never even held a droid...


----------



## rwik123 (Sep 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why would you pair your cellphone to the MRX? ECG transmission?



MRX sends strip to phone over Bluetooth and cell phone transmits it to the hospital.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 26, 2012)

*re*

Also works great to upload all VS and CM/12 lead to E-pcr programs.  We use it that way and it  cuts down a lot of time that would normally be spent entering VS etc.  Plus with the event marker it will automagically track and input into your chart procedure times, med administration etc etc.  We read our own 12 leads and don't transmit, so cant say how well that function works though.


----------



## wh1sper (Sep 26, 2012)

We are paring it to transmit ECGs to the hospital... we formerly used a blackberry paired via bluetooth, basically the phone acts like a modem. I just cannot successfully get it to transmit. The MRX pairs successfully but when you go to transmit it momentarily connects to the phone than immediately disconnects and says "no transmission device detected" also tried to find the SDK a few days ago and there seems to be no place to download it. Phillips has been of zero to no help short of saying that the phone is on their supported device list. Been trying to get ahold of our rep but wont call me back. Still any thoughts would help.

PS - It is a dedicated phone for the truck not my personal one - tried my Gnex too that didnt work either.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 26, 2012)

*re*

One of the large fire service agencies in the SF Bay Area uses them and i remember finding a link to their site when trying to troubleshoot some of our own issues.  Let me see if i can find it again.


----------



## wh1sper (Sep 26, 2012)

That would be a huge help. Thanks


----------



## Amanda Fagan (Sep 9, 2017)

I know this is an old post but was any successful? I am so frustrated by this whole process. Philips not helping and Verizon is confused every time I talked to them


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Sep 9, 2017)

If you cant get your service rep on the phone, find out who his superior is and call him. Continue in this theme until you get your problem resolved. You bought the gear, which I'm sure came with a service contract. You shouldn't have to work too hard to get your service rep on the phone; and if you do, you aren't getting your monies worth. Get on top of them and stay there till you get what you paid for.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 9, 2017)

Phillips is going to discontinue service on the MRx in 2019 I believe. So good luck. We gave up trying to pair ours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

